# Benzing Express and Manual clocks for sale



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Benzing Express clock for sale, I bought it 3 years ago.It had never been used.I have bought a G-2 or I would still be using it.comes complete with 2 antennas, power supply and instruction I downloaded.I will try to get some pictures up or e-mail me for them. $300.00

Also have a Benzing manual quartz clock that runs off batteries.Excellent condition, ran great.Has not been used for a couple of years.$100.00

Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I do not know the seller here. But I wanted to say this.

I have a new Unicon system and a new Benzing system. Both electronic and working perfectly. But it is a very lucky thing I also had a manual clock in my truck, as a emergency back-up. Because more than once this past young bird season, After I got to the club house to ship pigeons to a race. I found out that our computer system would not clock pigeons being sent to the race. Only guys that lived close enough to run home and get their manual clocks, or had one in their vehicle, were able to participate in those races.

It is a one and one half hour drive for me, to get to my club house. I would hate to have wasted that gas and time and not been able to enter birds.

Stuff happens with electronic gear. Clocks and computers. It is a good idea to have a cheap manual clock around, for emergencies. I know that a pigeon race is not really an emergency. But what if it is a money race and your club is the only club that is having problems with entering birds in the computer? The rest of the clubs in the concourse or combine, are not going to postpone the race. They spent time getting their birds ready to race THAT weekend.

Plus, manual clocks are just cool pieces of memorabilia. Those that work on batteries are not quite as cool as wind up manual clocks, but they are still cool. And much more reliable than a wind up.

Just sayin'.

Good luck with the sales.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree, I will always have a manual clock around just in case.The manual I am selling is from a club member who passed away last year.Also we try to get new members to use a manual for the first year or so, that way they have not invested a large amount of money on a e-clock and then decide to quit racing.Manuals are not perfect either.I have had one stop on a race. Jeff


----------

